# كبريتات الصوديوم



## الحب العظيم (4 أبريل 2008)

هاي للجميع ارجو ان تقبلوني في المنتدى
لكن بالبداية اريد مساعدة منكم ومن يستطيع المساعدة فالشكر له
اني اصمم مجفف من نوع drayer لانتاج كبريتات الصوديوم بطريقة الانتاج المحلية وكمية الطاقة الداخلية والخارجية مع درجات الحرارة مبين كالاتي:

tepm. drayer:200-250 c
input
Temp.110 c
qf=4.4*10^5 kj
q heat=7 .8*10^6


output
Temp.20 c
qp=3.8*10^5 kj
qv=7.9*10^6 kj

ولكم جزيل الشكر حتى لو ما ساعدتوني المهم قريتو الموضوع
تحياتي الحب العظيم


----------



## امير العراق (5 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
ممكن ان تشرحلي الموضوع اكثر تفصيلا لاني بحاجه الى مشروع تخرج حول كبريتات الصوديوم
واكون ممنون


----------



## الحب العظيم (5 أبريل 2008)

هاي يا امير العراق
انا هم مشروعي هو انتاج كبريتات الصوديوم
وصلت للفصل الثالث هو التصميم
الي هو تصميم المبلور والمجفف نوع دراير ووالفلتر
بس انا محتاجة اول شي تصميم المجفف والطريقة هي بالمحاليل الملحية
وانا محتاجة تصميم المجفف نوع دراير بالطاقات الي كتبتها سابقا
ارجو ان تكون فهمت الموضوع
تحياتي


----------



## aymanabdeen (9 أبريل 2008)

وضح أكثر من ذلك
ممكن البحث في google


----------



## م اليكس (9 أبريل 2008)

ياريت تفاصيل اكتر وباذن الله افيدك


----------



## الحب العظيم (12 أبريل 2008)

مشروعي التخرج
هو انتاج كبريتات الصوديوم او سلفات الصوديوم بطريقة الانتاح المحلية
والان وصلت مرحلة تصميم المعدات لثلاث اجهزة
1_تصميم المبلور
2_تصميم الفلتر
3_تصميم المجفف من نوع دراير
ومحتاجة ضروري وباسرع وقت 
اذا قدرت مساعدتي اكون شاكرة الك


----------



## عثمان الكوافي (13 أبريل 2008)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## محمد عبد العزيز مح (18 مايو 2008)

لو وصلتوا انا مستعد امول المشروع وربنا يوفقوا 0106994188


----------



## موود كيميائي (18 مايو 2008)

موفق

وعقبالي


----------



## منذر محمد سلومي (1 مايو 2010)

شكرا لجميع القائمين على هذا الملتقى ونبارك الجهود المبذولة لغرض توفير كل هذه المعلومات رغم تعدد مصادرها وصعوبة الحصول عليها / بارك الله بكل الخيرين وجزاكم الله عنا الف الف خير وهنا لدي استفسار 
هل من الممكن ان تفيدونني بالمعلومات عن طبيعة المياه الداخلة الى المراجل (الغلايات) البخارية والطرق الحديثة لاستخدامها ؟ من شكري وتقديري


----------

